

The largest known prime in word form - fjw
http://prime.isthe.com/chongo/tech/math/prime/m43112609/prime.html

======
TimMontague
The source for the program used to generate the words is on the site. It's a
pretty scary Perl program.

<http://www.isthe.com/chongo/tech/math/number/number>

------
pavel_lishin
> For all of the digits (25.31 Megabytes) see:
> [http://prime.isthe.com/no.index/chongo/merdigit/long-m431126...](http://prime.isthe.com/no.index/chongo/merdigit/long-m43112609/prime.html.gz)

Damn.

~~~
dsmithn
> Or if you must, all of the digits in text form (328.06 Megabytes):
> [http://prime.isthe.com/no.index/chongo/merdigit/long-m431126...](http://prime.isthe.com/no.index/chongo/merdigit/long-m43112609/prime.html)

------
stcredzero
_quattuormilliamilliatrecenquinviginmilliaoctingennovemoctogintillion_

Oh, if only those were legal for Scrabble. (Not even possible, actually.)

~~~
Kronopath
I don't think that would even fit on the board.

~~~
stcredzero
I meant "not even possible" to encompass that.

